# Embro grade



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, I have a 5 day blast hatching frozen bb grade embryo stored, is there anyone out there with positive outcomes with the same grade embryo?? Do I have a good chance?? I don't really know much about the embro grades so any replies would be truly greatful xleannex


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi xleannex I am not sure I can answer your question, but the fact that its been frozen is a good starter, they wouldn't have frozen it otherwise, keep positive and good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

We have one 5 day frostie too.

From what I've read, Grade BB are really good, so I think that you have an excellent chance. I've also read that Day 5 blasts have a better chance too.

We only had 5 eggs, all were grade AA, two were transplanted and we lost, and only one of the remaining made it to freezing. It's all quite confusing but I found this to be interesting to explain it: http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, I'm just getting a bit worried as I've already had a fresh cycle and a frozen which both resulted into bfn's! After these cycles I found out I had pco not the syndrome I've been put on metformin for this 1500. I'm looking into having the scratch done with this cycle and also starting acupuncture, have any of you also tried these??


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya,

I've always had bb grade embies transferred and the last one ended in a mc... but the mc was possibly/probably caused by the fact that I had a faulty test and stopped all of my meds suddenly. We now have a 5bb and 5BA and have been given a 50-60% chance of success (which tbh Im pretty happy with). Remember grading is just what they look like... the most important thing is that your blast is getting ready to hatch and so is a go-er! good luck

xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hiya, sounds good to me!  The fact it's hatching is very positive! I had a hatching blast as a single transfer and she's just turned two years old  good luck!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I never asked the grading of my embies just because I've heard so many people say they were told they had a top grade embie transferred and they got a bfn at the end. But then I've heard stories of having a transfer on day 2 because the only embie isn't looking great and 9 months later they have a baby in their arms.

For me it would just be something else to drive me Google crazy  ignorance is bliss I find  

I do know that my first blast was hatching and this one I was told looks great, that's enough information for me. Maybe if this cycle is a bfn I might ask at the follow up for the grades but only because it might indicate if theres a problem with me. The last thing I'd want to hear at another follow up is its just bad luck again!


----------

